# Paying to see a GP



## katie (Jul 19, 2009)

How bad would this be?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8156279.stm

I doubt it would happen, but it would be awful if it did!


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

FGS that is totally outrageous ,like a doctors wage aint already enough they want ?20 of us, is that for the elderly on pensions as well as those of us unemployed

you can just imagine it "ohh sorry Mrs Smith as you lay on my floor hard of hearing and with breathing difficulties if i could just ask you to dip into your purse and pay me ?20".


----------



## VBH (Jul 19, 2009)

katie said:


> How bad would this be?



Ask an american


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 19, 2009)

VBH said:


> Ask an american



Or a French person. My ex-pat friend there has to pay.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 19, 2009)

I reckon the BMA, which opposes payment for GP visits, has more credibility in this matter than Social Market Foundation. So, little cause for concern. It's a proposal, which might not have been noticed if published on a weekday.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2009)

What these people don't seem to understand is that, whilst ?20 might seem like a 'small amount' to them, it is a huge amount to some people - the same people who are more likely to need a doctor because they live on the breadline.

Personally, I wouldn't be opposed to tax increases to help support the NHS. It's a far more equitable system of raising revenue proportionate to income.


----------



## katie (Jul 19, 2009)

VBH said:


> Ask an american



yeah, I won't be moving there.



Northerner said:


> What these people don't seem to understand is that, whilst ?20 might seem like a 'small amount' to them, it is a huge amount to some people - the same people who are more likely to need a doctor because they live on the breadline.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't be opposed to tax increases to help support the NHS. It's a far more equitable system of raising revenue proportionate to income.



Haha exactly, the guy who said that is probably on at least 100,000 a year  

Yeah, I don't mind paying more tax for the NHS either.


----------



## VBH (Jul 19, 2009)

Wasn't that a lib dem policy for the last general election?  Didn't seem to do them much good.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2009)

VBH said:


> Wasn't that a lib dem policy for the last general election?  Didn't seem to do them much good.



Lib Dems have some good policies, problem is that they're just not viable as a party of government - people vote for the two major parties however much they screw up!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi All..

This is an outrageous suggestion...?20 to see your GP.....But I do think people who repeatedly make Dr's appointments and don't show up or cancel them..should may be charged....unless they have a genuine reason...which I understand may be difficult to prove.....

Heidi


----------



## mikep1979 (Jul 19, 2009)

i think this is wrong to suggest and i think the vast majority of people will also this. what they would end up with is a mass of people presenting at a&e's for very trivial complaints they would normally go to there gp's for or waiting till it got to the point they needed hospital treatment.


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

your very correct in what you say heidi they are alot out there who will just not turn up to apointments  and im sure is is very annoying for the GP, especially thsoe that dont even bother to let the surgery know even if they cant get to the phone themsleves they must have some one


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> your very correct in what you say heidi they are alot out there who will just not turn up to apointments  and im sure is is very annoying for the GP, especially thsoe that dont even bother to let the surgery know even if they cant get to the phone themsleves they must have some one




Hi Steff..

Absolutely...last time I went to the Drs....bearing in mind I attend a Health Clinic so there are 4 different surgeries.......in a week 64 people failed to turn up to appointments without cancelling....may be if they were to be charged for this..they might give it a second thought...our dentist charges us if we fail to give 24 hrs notice if we cannot attend an appointment....again the charge is wavered if you have a genuine excuse as th why

Heidi
x


----------



## HelenM (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't panic!
1) the suggestion was made in a report by the The Social Market Foundation



> The Foundation’s main activity is to commission and publish original
> papers by independent academic and other experts on key topics
> in the economic and social fields, with a view to stimulating public
> discussion on the performance of markets and the social framework
> within which they operate.



2) Even their suggestion for payment accepts that the majority of frequent users would be exempt (including people with diabetes) http://www.smf.co.uk/assets/files/Health%20Report%20From%20Feast%20to%20Famine.pdf


brightontez (sorry everyone else )


> Or a French person. My ex-pat friend there has to pay.


He may pay up front, some docs work that way but if hes within the system(and he should be) then he should get it all back for anything  diabetes related.  

 I'm a bit concerned about his position if he is paying and not part of the health care system, since its irregular and could cause problems in the event expensive treatment is required (  It might be a very good idea for you to get him to look into his position. This website was set up to co-ordinate lobbying for those affected by changes in law a couple of years ago. It now has a great deal of useful info on the workings of the revised health care laws.
   see   http://www.frenchhealthissues.eu/health_system/menu.htm


----------



## katie (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a feeling we would be exempt  I still think it's wrong though.


----------

